
From Disco to Techno, He’s Seen It on Sugar Hill’s Dance Floor - mykowebhn
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/05/arts/music/sugar-hill-brooklyn-eddie-freeman.html
======
kwindla
Sugar Hill is such an evocative name.

There are quite a few neighborhoods and towns named Sugar Hill around the
country. Most of them (all of them?) perhaps named as either a descriptive or
hopeful reference to the possibility of a post-emancipation "sweet life" for
black Americans.

Sugar Hill Records takes its name from the Harlem Sugar Hill, rather than this
article's Brooklyn-via-North-Carolina Sugar Hill.

------
RickJWagner
Ah, new realization!

When I was in high school in the 80s, one of the most popular songs on the
local mixed-tapes was an early rap song-- 'The Sugar Hill Gang'. I expect this
is where the song got it's name.

That music still takes me back to good times.

~~~
bitwize
Apparently the Sugar Hill Gang were named for a different Sugar Hill, per
another comment on this article. Good eye though -- the Sugar Hill Gang were
the first hip-hop act to make a record that had widespread commercial success.

------
dstick
Open since 1979! That’s fantastic considering the business a club is in. Major
kudos to Freeman staying relevant for so long. Turning down 15 million -
that’s passion :)

------
syndacks
I actually met this guy at one of the said "techno" parties a few years ago. I
was sitting at the bar and all of a sudden he just started talking to me. We
chatted for a while before he mentioned he owned the joint.

A real nice guy. His philosophy was "back then, I bought real estate instead
of investing in my company's stock...[but NYC is expensive AF now so good luck
doing that!]"

Also, the article implicitly suggests (while still playing identity politics,
as NYT just can't help), that gentrification revitalized his club.

~~~
xrd
Isn't a comment about an entity or author playing identity politics in itself
identity politics as well?

